# Indian PCC from Bangalore - My experience



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi All, 


I would like to share my experience with Bangalore PSK (Bellandur). Bangalore psk allows walkins of pcc applications.

I got my PCC done in less than 2 hours. The surprising part of my story is that my passport address was of Pune and current address is of Bangalore. I was expecting that since both the addresses are of different, PSK would initiate a police verification - to my surprise they didn't. 

Below are the list of document submitted.

1. Current address proof in company letterhead along with copy of company ID card.

2. Passport front and back page copy.

3. PAN card copy.


4. Letter addressing RPO Bangalore that PCC for Australia as reason.


5. Invite letter.

6 . Print of character and police requirements (Character and police certificate requirements)

I also made sure to carry all documents in original and sufficient copies of the same.


----------



## shanew (May 4, 2014)

Yes ....in Bangalore its very fast and clean. I too got it within two hours , but my passport and current address was from Bangalore.


----------



## shorefisher (Nov 11, 2014)

Hi rahul,

thanks for your info

I also need to confirm with you if this is required?
6 . Print of character and police requirements (Character and police certificate requirements)

Also, did you make the PCC payment online or we can make cash payment in that office?

Thanks!


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

shorefisher said:


> Hi rahul,
> 
> thanks for your info
> 
> ...


Yes. They did ask me where is it mentioned that you need PCC - so i gave them the character requirements printout where it is mentioned. I paid it in the counter. Yes you can make cash payments at the passport office.

Can you let me know how to edit signatures?


----------



## shanew (May 4, 2014)

Edit Signatures:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editsignature


----------



## kettlerope (Aug 12, 2014)

rahulsp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I would like to share my experience with Bangalore PSK (Bellandur). Bangalore psk allows walkins of pcc applications.
> ...


You don't even have to carry so many things.. carry only those which checklist for PCC on Indian passport website shows.. it's more than enough. If your current address is same as that which appears on your passport, then process is much more simple.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Can anyone please help me understanding the following documents--
4. Letter addressing RPO Bangalore that PCC for Australia as reason - Hand-written letter or any particular format/template to be followed??


5. Invite letter - Is this the same invite email sent by DIBP?

6 . Print of character and police requirements (Character and police certificate requirements) - Didnt got this part? what would be the process to get these documents

I have applied for PCC appointment at the same PSK(Sai Arcade, bangalore) and my address is different from the one in passport..
Any help on above questions is highly appreciated.


----------



## rahulsp (Dec 8, 2013)

sahilsharma said:


> Can anyone please help me understanding the following documents--
> 4. Letter addressing RPO Bangalore that PCC for Australia as reason - Hand-written letter or any particular format/template to be followed??
> 
> 
> ...



Handwritten letter addressing the Regional Passport Officer, stating that you need PCC for australia. No specific format as such, it should have date and your signature just like how you write a normal letter.

Yes, invite letter is same one you mentioned.


I have given link for character and police requirements, get a printout of that page.


Even in my case the address was different, and i got it in the same day. I have no idea how it happened - depends on the passport officer i guess.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks buddy..


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

rahulsp said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I would like to share my experience with Bangalore PSK (Bellandur). Bangalore psk allows walkins of pcc applications.
> ...


Hi Rahul, 

I had a few questions,



> Letter addressing RPO Bangalore that PCC for Australia as reason.


This is a hand written letter correct ? What is the format for this letter ? Any specific text to be included for this ?



> 6 . Print of character and police requirements


This link has 4 sections that can be expanded. I am guessing I need to expand only the first 2 sections while printing out correct ?



> 5. Invite letter.


Is this an email or pdf ? Can we just take email printout for this ?

Thank you in advance


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys, any update o on the above ?

Thank you


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

I had a few questions,

Quote:
Letter addressing RPO Bangalore that PCC for Australia as reason.
This is a hand written letter correct ? What is the format for this letter ? Any specific text to be included for this ? ---- 
A simple letter stating the subject as Require PCC for Immi to Visa [ARN no.--xxx]


Quote:
6 . Print of character and police requirements
This link has 4 sections that can be expanded. I am guessing I need to expand only the first 2 sections while printing out correct ?-------
Just take print out of 4 pages.

Quote:
5. Invite letter.
Is this an email or pdf ? Can we just take email printout for this ?----
Take the print out of your invite letter - PDF would be fine. It should say that you are invited to lodge the VISA.


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

XWQ said:


> Hi guys, any update o on the above ?
> 
> Thank you


I got my PCC done is Sai Arcade Bangalore. Its a walk in but need to enter before 11:30 AM. All you need is a self written letter explaining the requirement of a PCC, Invite Letter (Print of email also would suffice), Print of your PCC Appointment, and Print of Passport Front, DOB & Address pages.


----------



## XWQ (Mar 7, 2015)

scorpio_79 said:


> I got my PCC done is Sai Arcade Bangalore. Its a walk in but need to enter before 11:30 AM. All you need is a self written letter explaining the requirement of a PCC, Invite Letter (Print of email also would suffice), Print of your PCC Appointment, and Print of Passport Front, DOB & Address pages.


Thank you scorpio for the information. 

Could you let me know how long it took at the Sai arcade? I read that they allow walk ins. Are appointments a must ? 

Also, how is the PCC dispatched ? Is it through courier or they give it to hand right there ? How long we have to wait to get it there ?

Thank you


----------



## scorpio_79 (Mar 7, 2015)

XWQ said:


> Thank you scorpio for the information.
> 
> Could you let me know how long it took at the Sai arcade? I read that they allow walk ins. Are appointments a must ?
> 
> ...


Though there is walk-ins before 11:30 AM, you still need to raise an ARN No (PSK Appointment) online and pay the fee. Just take the Printout of the acknowledgement and visit the PSK. (even if the appointment date is in future it does not matter as PCC requests are allowed as walk-ins)

If you have been subjected to a police verfication prior to your request for PCC then you will recieve your PCC with an hour or two. If not they would ask you to come back and collect the same. (not sure about the courier part - sorry)

In my case, since I had renewed my passport, I had a police verification initiated as part of it mainly due to change in address. Hence the whole process took less than an hour in the Sai Arcade PSK.


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

Got my PCC from Bangalore, PSK Sai Arcade.
Followed the below steps.

1. Filled up the PCC form online, made the payment and took prints of the ARN.
2. Bangalore PSK allow walkins for PCC, so turned up the PSK at 9.30 am
3. Have to queue up in the normal queue
4. Documents required would be ARN copy, Current Passport & Address proof is address on passport not the current address.
5.I did not write an application, so they made me write (had to write two, one each for my wife & self).
6. Took the token number and followed the A,B,C counters.
7. A counters are just for uploading the forms. Do make sure you check all spellings properly, these guys make mistakes. I had see at least 5-10 people return from B to A counters to get the mistakes corrected, this pushes you back in the queue.
8. B counters are the one where they actually verify the documents. Most of the officers in B counters looked stringent. Since my passport & current address is same, I did not have issues, but could see others being sent back. It's best to carry electricity bills, gas bills & bank statements. 
9. C counter again was not much of an issue, they verify & issue the PCC at this counter. 
Overall took me about 2-2.5 hours.


----------



## Analyst23 (Nov 30, 2014)

Got my PCC from Pune RPO in 45 minutes flat!

Such a pleasant surprise !!

It helped that both the addresses were same.

Pune RPO needs online appointment and fees has to be paid online as well.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

rameshkd said:


> Got my PCC from Bangalore, PSK Sai Arcade.
> Followed the below steps.
> 
> 1. Filled up the PCC form online, made the payment and took prints of the ARN.
> ...


My passport address and current address is different, 

1. What kind of proof i need to show there and for which address ? 

2. How much time it takes when both of the addresses are different - 3 weeks, right ?

3. I am scheduling it to hyderabad psk, walkins are allowed from 9 till 11, right ?

4. Any idea that psk offices are open on Saturday as well ? 

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

1. What kind of proof i need to show there and for which address ? 
You need to show current address, address proof which can be a Landline bill/Electricity Bill (2 bills are required), Rent agreement(more than 1 year),Bank Statement etc. Check the list of acceptable documents as address proof on passportindia.gov.in
2. How much time it takes when both of the addresses are different - 3 weeks, right ?
For me and most of the ppl in this forum for whom both addresses were different, PCC was issued the same day before leaving the PSK.
3. I am scheduling it to hyderabad psk, walkins are allowed from 9 till 11, right ?
walk-ins for PCC are allowed between 9.30 AM to 11 AM. Check it on passportindia.gov.in
4. Any idea that psk offices are open on Saturday as well ? 
Check the passportindia.gov.in website for all such details.
Consider calling the Passport Office customer care number mentioned on this website. They can help you with this basic information.

hope this helps.


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

sahilsharma said:


> 1. What kind of proof i need to show there and for which address ?
> You need to show current address, address proof which can be a Landline bill/Electricity Bill (2 bills are required), Rent agreement(more than 1 year),Bank Statement etc. Check the list of acceptable documents as address proof on passportindia.gov.in
> 2. How much time it takes when both of the addresses are different - 3 weeks, right ?
> For me and most of the ppl in this forum for whom both addresses were different, PCC was issued the same day before leaving the PSK.
> ...


Thanks a lot for replying, 

One last question : we can only provide rent agreement.
Electricity bill is on landlord's name - i can provide.
Do i need to provide further bank statement too ? - it is on my office address, will this work ?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, its a cakewalk to get a PCC in Bengaluru if you have all the documents.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

your name should be mentioned on the Rental agreement or any such proof that you provide and it should be older than 1 year.
If you are working, try getting a HR letter from your company.. They accept HR letters on company letter heads.


----------



## syedmal (Feb 12, 2014)

It is not that easy... I had to wait for over 3 hours and at the end of it...still a referral because of the police check.
My current and passport address were the same....then again had to wait over 10 days before I got the call to collect it...again took over 1 hour...


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

syedmal said:


> It is not that easy... I had to wait for over 3 hours and at the end of it...still a referral because of the police check.
> My current and passport address were the same....then again had to wait over 10 days before I got the call to collect it...again took over 1 hour...


PCC means they put a stamp of police clearance on passport, right?

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

They also provide a letter with you photo & passport details on it.


----------



## sahilsharma (Oct 17, 2014)

Generally, if the police verification was done at the time of passport issuance, PCC for immigration purpose is given the same day..I dont see any sense in doing police verification twice unless there are any criminal record of an individual....
Yes, a letter(with a copy) and a stamp on the passport....


----------



## nicemathan (May 29, 2013)

Anyone recently who got PCC from Bangalore. What is the normal turn around time in Bangalore, if police verification was not done during issuing of passport and we need PCC. The permanent address and current address are same.


----------



## Huy (Jan 8, 2015)

OMG, too fast. It takes 1 month in Vietnam


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

my company issues address proof letter, but its generic. should i get a HR to sign it for me with a company stamp?


----------



## rameshkd (Aug 26, 2011)

ash36 said:


> my company issues address proof letter, but its generic. should i get a HR to sign it for me with a company stamp?


By company do you mean a private sector or PSU/State Government ? PSK does not entertain HR letters from Pvt Ltd companies. Visit their site for the accepted list of documents.


----------



## ash36 (Jul 21, 2015)

I work for a MNC.


----------

